# Mommy Mommy......



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Can we have this chicken for dinner?











What's your name? Who's your Daddy?:huh:











I'll tell you in your ear, my name is Little Girl, and I come from Orlando Florida and I am little like you, so don't feel bad:HistericalSmiley:










It looks like he doesn't speak our language:smilie_tischkante:










Are you really a chicken?:huh:









Ok, let's leave him alone:blink:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm hoping they had something else for dinner. How funny, Sammy? Who's their little feathered friend?


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

LOL!! Sooooo adorable! Made me smile :wub:


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Awwwww

Love it

Rin


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

What adorable pictures!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh stars those pictures are precious! You've outdone yourself this time  !


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So cute! Such good girls! I could just imagine feathers flying if my past boys had been there!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Sammie ... Such awesome and precious pictures!! Thank you and your beautiful girls for making me smile early this morning.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Super cute!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So funny, I love it!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*This Is the Best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*The Pictures are Just Priceless.*
*Fantastic cant say Enought about these!!!!!*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sammy, that's so cute. I used to have a Jenday Conure, she was MEAN. She would have torn my pups up if she'd gotten close enough. Is the "chicken" yours?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley:this is super cute!!!! Glad that the little bird man was a nice chicken and no one was hurt!!! By the way the bows in the girls hair are beautiful


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

"The Chicken" is one of my 2 lovebirds.....:smrofl:

I take him out every so often to play with the girls, but very supervised:goof:




*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What fun pictures. The girls are so sweet. Love the lovebird!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- I adore love birds. I can't believe that the girls are so gentle with him. 

These pictures are just adorable!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just too cute for words


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Those pictures made my day! They look so serious when looking at their little birdy friend. How precious!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That was so cute!! Beautiful bird and fluffs. Thanks for sharing it made me smile. :wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sammy - you are the best ! Those pics are gorgeous !


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm always glad when you tell me that you enjoy the narrative and the pictures....:ThankYou:


So....more is coming....in a separate thread:chili:



*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw that's cute...hope they invited him to dinner as an honoured guest, not the main course...


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Aw that's cute...hope they invited him to dinner as an honoured guest, not the main course...




:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Yeah, he is still alive and well:chili::chili:





*


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

This is hilarious!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I came back to look again:wub:
So sweet !


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> I came back to look again:wub:
> So sweet !



Glad you liked it so much, I'll have to come up with some new narrative or else, I'll be fired by SM:HistericalSmiley:



*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:

Yep, made me smile too! Your 2 are so curiously cute! Lisi would have a mouth full of feathers! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley: Gave me a good laugh this morning Sammy!


----------



## MomosMum (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow. Your pups are so well behaved! I'm impressed! My little boy would have tried to eat that chicken!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute .


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Your 2 are so curiously cute!







MomosMum said:


> Wow. Your pups are so well behaved! I'm impressed!






jodublin said:


> so cute .






:ThankYou:
I took some more interesting pictures on St. Patrick Day, but I don't know where I put the camera:w00t:.....but more pictures are on the way as soon as I find the camera:chili:





*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL so cute. Love her head tilt trying to figure it out.


----------

